# Hello from Colorado



## Don Daly (Jan 1, 2012)

I am Don Daly.  I've been a student of Martial Arts since 1972  although I did archery for about 5 years before that.  My original  instruction was in Moo Duk Kwan Korean Karate (Tang Soo Do - Tae Kwon  Do) under T. Edward Thompson, Jr., who taught in Laramie, Wyoming under  Sabomnim Ahn, Kyong-Wan.  During the '70s I also learned some Okinawa-Te  Karate, Judo, and had some instruction in Korean stick fighting and  Okinawan weapons. In 1980 in Denver I received instruction from Sabomnim  Chung, Wha-Young at his Tang Soo Do Moo Duk Kwan studio.  In 1982 I  move back to Laramie, WY, where I met Sabomnim Stephen Blackburn, who  had learned a variety of martial arts and required me to learn most of  them as a personal student.  He also taught me how to research the  martial arts and be able to compare and contrast their techniques and  history.  Through his Kodaiwakan Budo Association in 1997, I was  privileged to become certified with 4th Degree Blackbelts in Tang Soo Do  and in Okinawan Kenpo - Kobu Do.  He also taught me Kyushin Ryu  Iaido/Kenjutsu, Filipino escrima and Chinese Kwon Dao and Darn Dao.   Since then I have also trained with Paul Hart in Denver with  Self-Defense Systems Jeet Kune Do.  Due to an illness, I no longer train  regularly, but I am still researching.  My goal this year is knowledge  of So Rim Jang Kwan, the last required form listed in the 1972 Dan  Manual (I have learned the others although one never really completes  their study of them).  If anyone has a copy of the 1958 Hwa Soo Do book  by Hwang Kee or knows the form themselves I would gladly trade for it (I  am currently between jobs as a Science Teacher in Christian Schools).   Hope this didn't sound like bragging, I just want you to know that I  have been on the path for quite awhile.


----------



## seasoned (Jan 1, 2012)

Welcome to MT, Don. It is always a pleasure to hear about people who have dedicated a life time to the arts. I am sure you will enjoy your stay here. See you around the board..................


----------



## stickarts (Jan 1, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Brian King (Jan 1, 2012)

Welcome aboard and good luck with the employment. Only thing good about being in-between jobs is that there is more time to share thoughts and  opinions on Martial Talk. Look forward to reading some of yours

Regards
Brian king


----------



## Yondanchris (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome to MT! Thanks for sharing your varied journey, I'm sure you have a lot to contribute to our discussions! 

Chris


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 2, 2012)

iratehi:


----------



## wushuguy (Jan 3, 2012)

Great to know! so hope you have time to share your experience on the MT threads  And good luck with work.


----------



## OKenpo942 (Jan 8, 2012)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello Don, welcome to MT!  Great to have some more MDK guys here!  My KJN and GM Ahn grew up together back in Korea, GM Ahn is a great man and martial artist.  I would love to say that I own a copy of the 1958 Hwa Soo Do book, but alas I do not.  Nor do we practice Sorim Jang Kwon.  I would be very interested to know what you find out though, and there are many on this board that could serve as a great resource for you.


----------



## sfs982000 (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Josh Oakley (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Buka (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome aboard, buddy!


----------

